# Do Poodles Control the Weather?



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

LOL....... I love the way you write  


You did a great job on him, he looks beautiful!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Chagall's mom said:


> *This ever happen to you?*



Um, yes.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Chagall looks fantastic. He'll just have to live with what he's done to the weather. haha. Nice pics of beautiful, silver Chagall.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

This always happens! I just cut Kennedy pretty short on Sunday and now it is cold today. Also the last 2 times I've groomed him the next day it has rained haha.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

I had been considering clipping Hemi for the first time and the next two days it snowed. She will be keeping her baby fuzz for another week. We are very near the Alps so ....... the weather can change quickly. 

Chagall looks stunning as usual.:bathbaby::congrats:......:rain::smow:


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

That a lot of hair that came off. Chagall looks gorgeous! Is he shivering when he goes outside now. My Gucci and Miu Miu makes me feel bad. They got shaved yesterday then today it's in the 40s. They were both shaking this morning. What a Bad mommy I am


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Chagall looks great! You really did take a lot off him and the weather does stink still. Wolfie was cold down in Maryland on Saturday. Lily, not so much, since I left a lot on her. I was thinking about giving her a summer Miami in the next week or so, but think I might wait a bit.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Chagall looks great! You really did take a lot off him and the weather does stink still. Wolfie was cold *down in Maryland on Saturday. * Lily, not so much, since I left a lot on her. I was thinking about giving her a summer Miami in the next week or so, but think I might wait a bit.


There was a show around Baltimore wasn't there. Victoria, my breeder, was there and she asked me if I wanted to come and hang out with her. I had plans so I couldn't make it. Were you there? How was it?

Rick


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

PoodleRick said:


> There was a show around Baltimore wasn't there. Victoria, my breeder, was there and she asked me if I wanted to come and hang out with her. I had plans so I couldn't make it. Were you there? How was it?
> 
> Rick


There was the Cherry Blossom Cluster, but I was in Salisbury for PCA. We went down on Saturday. Sunday we tooled around, went to Ocean City in the morning and St. Michael's later after setting up my crate at Wicomico civic center. We found a cute place in St. Michael's with outdoor tables and dog friendly (lucky on Easter).

Lily and I showed in agility on Monday and rally on Tuesday. we also did the performance title holders parade Tuesday afternoon. I would love to have stayed for the week, but had to high tail it home late yesterday so I could be in front of my principles of bio class at 11:00 this morning.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Of course they control the weather since they pretty much rule the world. LOL! Chagall looks absolutely gorgeous in his new clip. Perhaps a new sweater is in order until it warms up.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I think Chagall did it for treats....for the right number of treats, he will change the weather back to nice!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Please make him change the weather back. We just had a fire drill at campus. It was cold outside with no jacket!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Don't have the weather problems here, but who cares.......Chagall's clip looks FANTASTIC!!!!!!!! What a wonderful job you did!!!!!! :nod:


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

HE looks handsome! Just took Jack out of the very same trim and put him in a Miami.  Looks great!


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Looks great! I am so impressed.

I took Rookie to the groomer today too. 70 yesterday, 45, raining and windy by the time I picked him up tonight. My luck it will snow tonight.


----------



## Sweetteddy (Jun 6, 2013)

Chagall always look nice


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Sounds like a great time


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

PoodleRick said:


> Sounds like a great time


It was!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Chagall looks so good all glamed up it warms your heart to look at him so who notices the cold?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

lily cd re said:


> Please make him change the weather back. We just had a fire drill at campus. It was cold outside with no jacket!



*Catherine, I am sending you these flowers to apologize for the cool, windy weather. :sorry: 
I promise to turn off the wind and make it warmer for the week end. ~ Chagall*


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh Chagall, thank you so much. Mom and I are going to an agility trial Friday and Sunday. It is outside. As much as I love my jumpies with mom, I don't like doing it in the wind!

Love,
Lily


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

What a beautiful boy he is...rain,sleet,snow, ect! 

Jolie always makes it rain when I want to keep her really nice for something special. Still too cold for her Miami...lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

